# Capri 22 verses Santana S-20



## jvillar (Apr 14, 2002)

Would appreciated comments on assisting in my decision between these two boats for single hand sailing, inland lakes, light wind. Currently leaning toward the S-20 since it can be towed with my current vehicle.


----------



## rightbrainer (Jul 28, 2011)

I had a Santana-20 Fin for the past 5 years and just sold it to buy a CP-22 Tall/Wing. I really liked the S-20, but wanted a wing boat and couldn't find a Santana with a wing. The boats are both great, but are distinctly different. The S-20 feels like a big small boat and the CP-22 feels like a small big boat. Most of the gear is one notch bigger on the Capri and the Capri weighs about half a ton more. My wife likes the CP-22 much better because of it's stability and roominess. The CP-22 rates quite a bit faster in PHRF.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I am a Santana 20 owner. You can tow a Santana 20 easy enough, but rigging and unrigging the boat can be kind of a hassle. It takes me about three hours at the ramp to lay out the speaders step the mast and then get the boat in the water. Once I get it to the dock I spend another hour putting on the mainsail, the traveler etc. Granted I only do this once in the spring and once in the fall. If I did it more frequently I could probably cut a lot off a lot of time. When I take it down in the fall I don't really put a lot effort into making it easy the next time I launch it, I figure I will worry about it in four months or so. 

On to your other questions. I sail on an inland lake and this boat is ideal. It has an easily driven hull and can accomodate a lot a lot of sail area for light winds. I also have a storm sail and a couple of reef points in the main so I can stay out when the breeze is up. 

I have never been on a Capri before but I think it is a much simpler boat in the way of sail handling. A simpler set up means a much shorter rig and launch time.

As a final thought if you are going to be overnighting the Capri has to be better. Just due to the fact that it doesn't get much worse than the Santana. There is no storage in the cabin. The side berths make for horrible sleeping (or sitting. The ports (if that is what you want to call them) are awkward to use, doesn't provide much ventilaion and if it rain while you are alseep it is going fall directly on you. On the plus side the V berth is fairly roomy and quite comfortable. But other than that the livabitlity is not good. 

If you are just going to day sail it is not all the comfortable in the cockpit due to being set up as a sport boat, but it is a fun boat to sail


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a santana 525 that is the big brother to the s-20. They are fun boats. The 525 is roomy enough. And yes the "eyeballs" bow hatches leak. It trailers well. I can get rigged in about a half hour. There is a guy begging for my 525, i am thinking of replacing it with a S-20.


----------



## OtterGreen (May 10, 2011)

i have the S2023. LOVE IT. alot of room for a 23 footer and suits my needs great. awesome in shallow water, easy to rig and trailer. we leave ours in a slip for the season, about may till november.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Here in about a year or so my S20 will be for sale if you are interested. Or at least it will be as long as everything goes according to plan. It is the wing keel version that is easier to launch.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

The Santana 20 Class is very active and supporting -

Santana 20 Class Association

They can go a long way to explaining the great nuances of the boats.


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

WOW! I love schock! Too bad they didnt make more of the great boats!


----------



## rightbrainer (Jul 28, 2011)

*Roller Furling: CP-22, Yes; S-20, No*

Further to my previous: Roller furling is legal for one design on a Capri 22 and not on a Santana 20, so you're going to find a lot more Capri 22's with roller furling, more RF sails out there etc. Roller furling is the best thing going for a single hand sailor. Both are great boats, but the comfort factor is definitely higher with a CP-22...huge cockpit, bigger down below and more stable.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

the roller furled issue is moot if the OP is going to use the S-20 as a first boat for day sailing and the like. 

There are about 125 S-20s with the modern open transom cockpit which is a comfortable and open,


----------

